# Xbox One: la recensione. Video



## admin (22 Novembre 2013)

Fresca fresca: la recensione della nuova console Microsoft, la Xbox One, uscita in Italia nella giornata di oggi (e disponibile all'acquisto) 22 Novembre 2013.

Trovate la video recensione qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2013)




----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2013)

up


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

100 euro in più...bah


----------



## BB7 (22 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


>



Gran video, son morto dal ridere 
Che fail enorme questa xbox, mamma mia, e costa pure 100 sacchi in più!


----------



## Brain84 (26 Novembre 2013)

Nel lungo andare vedremo chi la spunterà. Certo che 100 euro in più non sono pochi e il marketing Microsoft ha lasciato un po' a desiderare


----------

